# Katy Bird of prey



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

Taken with my Note 8





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Ivan I sent you a pm on classified ad, are you getting the PMs thanks.


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like a falconers bird, has straps on its legs...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

